# Chihuahua Meets Hedgehog



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

I have two chihuahuas. The dogs have met my two new hedgehogs already. There was sniffing, barking, then they were not interested in the least. The dogs do get jealous when I hold the hedgehogs or clean the cages.

But I was finally able to get the hedgehogs out of their cages and into a playpen for the first time last weekend. My youngest chihuahua, who is 2 years old and named Happy Boy, was so curious and got as close to my female hedgehog, Tanya, as he could. Happy was a good boy. He did not bark, just sniffed. 

Tanya was not in the least scared by Happy Boy and proceded to explore the pen and eat two mealies. Her first mealies! Then she annointed a bit. LOL

[attachment=0:1k0mjauk]pen tanya and happy 3 resize.jpg[/attachment:1k0mjauk]
[attachment=1:1k0mjauk]pen happy and tanya 2 sized.jpg[/attachment:1k0mjauk]
[attachment=2:1k0mjauk]pen happy and tanya sized.jpg[/attachment:1k0mjauk]


----------



## Hedgierrt (Aug 31, 2008)

What a cute family!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Yes cute but be careful.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm glad you kept the hedgies in the pen. Not the safest but safer.


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh my, the hedgie was very very safe. There is no way I would jeapordize any of my animals. In fact, Happy got bored and left the scene soon after I snapped the pictures. I was right there the entire time. 

No hedgehogs or chihuahuas were harmed while our family was documented.


----------



## sillybowtie (Oct 6, 2008)

Your hedgie looks just like Ace but has more black on his back! My cats are never going to meet Ace. Ace will be like the hedgehogs in Alice in Wonderland.


----------

